# Planting trees with 8foot rootballs...help!



## Timothyjkent (Mar 12, 2008)

I found this forum while searching for ways to rig for large tree planting. I have about 25 large trees to plant that are coming from Halka out of NJ. 25 foot cryptomerias (9), 10" cal Honey Locust (7), 25 foot spruce (9). Root balls range from 60" - 96" and weigh 5000 - 8000+ lbs.

Does any one have experiance rigging and planting trees of this size? I Could use some tips. 

I have moved quite a few trees, but none as large as these.


----------



## Timothyjkent (Mar 12, 2008)

I posted this topic before but am looking for more thoughts and info.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 12, 2008)

Tree spade. Made specifically to handle large specimens without scarring.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 12, 2008)

crain job tom trees


----------



## woodville (Mar 19, 2008)

Their used to be a Co. out of Mashpee called Allenbey that specialized in large tree planting/transplanting give em a call and ask a few questions. We use large excavators to dig and lift off the flatbeds but sometimes a crane is the only option. Be sure to inspect trunks carefully for injury i.e. physical damage,insect damage, even woodpecker holes and note anything out of the ordinary. This can save you ass down the road. Also make sure you have a post planting watering and monitoring plan agreed on if your gonna give any type of warranty.


----------



## Thillmaine (Mar 19, 2008)

*Large Tree*

Crane, spreader bar, and three chains to the cage.


----------



## Timothyjkent (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks, this all helps. It will be a crane with chains, spreader bar and straps as planting locations are not able to be accessed with equipment other than mini excavator and skid steer. I will take phots and post them when I am done.


----------



## kruege84 (Mar 25, 2008)

A big loader and some heavy duty chains. Wrap the first chain around the ball (horizontally) and then loop the other chains around that chain and the forks on the loader. If you try to attach the chains directly to the basket, it'll break. Other than that, it's just like planting any other tree. Just a little bit bigger. Hope this wasn't too late.

EDIT: Oops, missed the last post. Looks like you've got it figured out. Good luck and we're all looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Timothyjkent (May 13, 2008)

*Check out the pictures!*

We have gotten started with the planting! Awsome job! check out the pics at the link below. If you can't connect, e-mail me at [email protected] and I will send you another link.



http://www2.snapfish.com/share/p=384131210681733786/l=380876106/g=131138695/otsc=SYE/otsi=SALB


----------

